# Interesting to see 1kg Roaster prices being driven down



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting to see that most likely due to the 'Around' £2K Bullet R1 coming out soon that it's effected the prices of the Gene Cafe 1200 & (Now £2995 from £4195 at BB) and the new BB Dalian for £2900.

Good news for us all whichever machine we are purchasing.

Now for a reasonable 2KG roaster


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Think the £2995 gene 1200 is an ex demo one, regular ones are around £3695 although they have dropped from £4195 originally and suspect the Dalian will go up a bit once they landed & in stock based just soley on exchange rates.

Agree with the comment though, prices are lower than in previous years although price alone is not the only factor here in choosing in the 1Kg market, is more to do with the intended use / longevity in that environment.

Will be very interested to see how the bullet performs as can see this, in a home environment and on the face of the specs / info so far, as an interesting prospect for the "need to roast more than 250g at a time" sector and had it come out about a year ago would have been tempted; now needs are a little different hence BB Dalian Amazon on order 

Think @froggystyle had his very lightly used Gene 1200 up for around £3200 in the for sale thread a week or so ago.

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffeejon said:


> Interesting to see that most likely due to the 'Around' £2K Bullet R1 coming out soon that it's effected the prices of the Gene Cafe 1200 & (Now £2995 from £4195 at BB) and the new BB Dalian for £2900.
> 
> Good news for us all whichever machine we are purchasing.
> 
> Now for a reasonable 2KG roaster


The Bullet R1 did not affect the price of the Dalian or Gene Cafe at all....it really made no difference.. The Bullet covers a completely different market. I am also trying my hardest to see a reasonably priced (and good quality) 2Kg roaster bought to the market...much more difficult than you would think. Good and cheaply priced are not words that usually go together with roasters. Also for me 2kg is very difficult to test in the same way as 1kg roasters, as I cannot really run it from my workshop...well I suppose a gas one I could, but it starts to become a real hassle for me.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> The Bullet R1 did not affect the price of the Dalian or Gene Cafe at all....it really made no difference.. The Bullet covers a completely different market. I am also trying my hardest to see a reasonably priced (and good quality) 2Kg roaster bought to the market...much more difficult than you would think. Good and cheaply priced are not words that usually go together with roasters. Also for me 2kg is very difficult to test in the same way as 1kg roasters, as I cannot really run it from my workshop...well I suppose a gas one I could, but it starts to become a real hassle for me.


Ok, we see what happens.

Please let me know if you find a 'Reasonable' (Electric) 2KG roaster, would be very interested


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

johnealey said:


> now needs are a little different hence BB Dalian Amazon on order


If you don't mind me asking, what are the new needs to make you go with the Dalian?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Future plans might include microsales, the occasional pop up etc...maybe, possibly









John


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Future plans might include microsales, the occasional pop up etc...maybe, possibly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck







What I really meant was what made you choose this machine over the large GeneCafe or the Bullet?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Bullet geared more to the consumer market so not able to roast 3-4 kilos an hour, you after hour and to be fair to it, is not sold to do this.

Gene 1200- is designed to roast more per hour than bullet but less like anything bigger and at the time a lot more expensive than the dalian.

Nothing wrong with either of the above for their respective markets and logically moving up the gene size family would have seemed to be a logical choice as similar principles of operation.

For me, possibility of tinkering more and running it with 1.2kg to gain a 1kg output (plus price) and @DavecUK involvement swung it for me







oh and its really "pretty" too

John


----------

